# Hopper AUTO Hop Feature



## leier911

Is this out yet or has anyone tried this? Is it just a push to fast forward like any other, or is this something that will just delete commercials for you. Doesn't seem like anything I can't just do myself with another rec. (push the skip button a couple times) Just was wondering if anyone has tried it yet.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57...-commercial-skip-feature/?tag=mncol;cnetRiver

PRESS RELEASE:

____________________________________________

DISH Introduces Commercial-Free TV With "Auto Hop"

ENGLEWOOD, CO--(Marketwire - May 10, 2012) - DISH (NASDAQ: DISH) satellite subscribers will now get the feature viewers have been waiting for since the beginning of television -- the choice to automatically skip over commercials. The new "Auto Hop" capability for the Hopper whole-home HD DVR system is being activated today, and it allows customers to skip all commercials for most recorded primetime HD programs shown on ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC when viewed the day after airing.

"Viewers love to skip commercials," said Vivek Khemka, vice president of DISH Product Management. "With the Auto Hop capability of the Hopper, watching your favorite shows commercial-free is easier than ever before. It's a revolutionary development that no other company offers and it's something that sets Hopper above the competition."

DISH is the nation's third-largest pay-TV provider, delivering TV service to millions of families nationwide. DISH launched the Hopper whole-home HD DVR system in mid-March, giving viewers the ability to record up to six shows at once while playing back HD content in up to four rooms.

"Auto Hop" is an extension of the Hopper's PrimeTime Anytime™ capability, the exclusive feature that allows viewers, with one click, to record all of the primetime TV programming on ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC in HD -- the networks that deliver some of the most popular shows during primetime.

The Hopper automatically stores these shows for eight days after they have aired, creating an on-demand library of approximately 100 hours of primetime TV shows, and making it easy to access episodes from last night, or last week.

"The magic of PrimeTime Anytime is that it allows DISH subscribers to catch up on all primetime shows, including episodes recorded over the past week and recommended by friends, family, and co-workers after they've already been broadcast," said Khemka. "With Hopper, you have access to all primetime HD programs broadcast by the four major networks. Now you can watch many of those shows commercial-free, with Auto Hop."

Auto Hop, using patented technology, works with most shows recorded using PrimeTime Anytime (patent pending). A viewer can watch a show with the Auto Hop option commercial-free starting at 1 a.m. ET, after a show has been recorded to the Hopper's PrimeTime Anytime library. Prior to that, The Hopper's 30-second "hop forward" feature continues to work for same-day viewing.

Auto Hop does not work on live broadcasts.

Lauded by reviewers as the best whole-home DVR for its intuitive user interface, never-before-seen features and reasonable pricing, the Hopper whole-home HD DVR system makes it easy to enjoy HD programs in multiple rooms. PCMagazine named the Hopper an "Editor's Choice" among DVR products and calls the award-winning and innovative Hopper "one of the best DVRs we've ever seen."

ENGADGET has similar praise for the Hopper and the PrimeTime Anytime feature "because it allows us to discover shows anytime after they first aired, so if you learn of a great new show while wasting time at the water cooler, it isn't too late to go home and watch it or choose to save it for a later viewing. It's a step towards a future where we can watch whatever we want without having to plan in advance or consult a list to make sure our shows will be recorded. What else can we say? It just works."

For more information about the award-winning Hopper and Joey by DISH, including technical specifications, please visit www.dish.com/hopper.

Hopper and Joey images are available at http://press.dishnetwork.com/Press-Center/Photo-Library.

About DISH Network
DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides more than 14 million satellite TV customers with the highest quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation's subsidiary, Blockbuster L.L.C., delivers family entertainment to millions of customers around the world. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.


----------



## n0qcu

It should become active TODAY so after 1:00 am tomorrow morning it should work on tonight's PTA programming.


----------



## Marlin Guy

Hot Diggity!!! :goodjob:


----------



## n0qcu

*It's active,* I just started a recording from last night and a box popped up on the screen saying I could hop over the commercials for this event. I will know shortly how well it works.
This is also an event I had saved to my partition.


----------



## olguy

My ReplayTV had that built in 14 years ago. Sometimes worked right, sometimes not. Maybe this will work better. Too bad it's only available on PTAT.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The thing that probably allows Dish to do this... is that it doesn't work until the next day, and only on the PTA stuff not live/paused TV.

Once you DVR something, you don't count for ratings and ad dollars anyway because they figure you skip commercials... so allowing you to auto-skip them the next day probably wasn't that hard to get the networks on-board to allow.

Otherwise, you could expect hissy-fits the next time any LiLs are up for negotiation.


----------



## RAD

Just a guess on my part but I'm thinking that Dish is monitoring the network programming that makes up PTAT and then pushing down times to the Hoppers when commercial breaks occur so the box knows when to skip. That's why it's limited to only PTAT and doesn't include your local news or sports that might end up duing PTAT hours. That's different then Replay since the local box was watching for the transitions to black between programming and commercials IIRC.


----------



## phrelin

Stewart Vernon said:


> The thing that probably allows Dish to do this... is that it doesn't work until the next day, and only on the PTA stuff not live/paused TV.
> 
> Once you DVR something, you don't count for ratings and ad dollars anyway because they figure you skip commercials... so allowing you to auto-skip them the next day probably wasn't that hard to get the networks on-board to allow.
> 
> Otherwise, you could expect hissy-fits the next time any LiLs are up for negotiation.


Expect hissy-fits. It will have an interesting near-future effect on the narrative surrounding ratings if it works. Networks could with a straight face tell advertisers push-button skipping doesn't really hurt because their ads would not have worked with the "skippers."

And live+same day isn't the only numbers in the narrative. They already are seriously looking at 3-day commercial viewing numbers.

I don't think for one minute Dish told Fox about this in their most recent contract negotiations. It is more like Dish will be telling News Corp suits, "Hey, you're getting your $1 and your local affiliate is getting XX¢ which far more in retrans fees than most cable channels get. So shut up and figure out how to compete with USA and FX."


----------



## sregener

I just clicked on a couple of PTAT programs recorded last night, selected "Start Over" and the next message that came up was a request to use Autohop (Yes/No). It appeared to skip through commercials instantly. I did not watch for very long.

I suspect that this feature will prove popular with users and unpopular with the corporations that own the networks.


----------



## Darcaine

phrelin said:


> Expect hissy-fits. It will have an interesting near-future effect on the narrative surrounding ratings if it works. Networks could with a straight face tell advertisers push-button skipping doesn't really hurt because their ads would not have worked with the "skippers."
> 
> And live+same day isn't the only numbers in the narrative. They already are seriously looking at 3-day commercial viewing numbers.
> 
> I don't think for one minute Dish told Fox about this in their most recent contract negotiations. It is more like Dish will be telling News Corp suits, "Hey, you're getting your $1 and your local affiliate is getting XX¢ which far more in retrans fees than most cable channels get. So shut up and figure out how to compete with USA and FX."


I agree. Imo if they want to stop features like this, they should also have to drop retransmission fees. But it seems likely that now they will try charging more to any provider who offers auto-skipping.

Neat feature though, and good for Dish for having the balls to do it. I wish D* would offer something similar.


----------



## airedale

Many of you may have not had ReplayTVs back in the day, but like another poster said, this feature was there. I believe up until the 4500 series units. It has been awhile, so my memory is a bit foggy.

I do believe there were a bunch of lawsuits and ultimately in the 5K units, they took the functionality out.

If someone has better memory than me on this subject, maybe you can clarify this a bit.


----------



## rgranberry

Works great. Will save wear and tear on skip fwd/back buttons. Nice to be able to watch whole show without holding/reaching for remote.

Thanks Dish.


----------



## barken

rgranberry said:


> Works great. Will save wear and tear on skip fwd/back buttons. Nice to be able to watch whole show without holding/reaching for remote.


Tried it out on a show recorded last night. Great feature! I agree about not holding the remote, although, when I'm watching a network show on Netflix and it goes black where a commerical would be, I still unconsciously reach for the remote. Must be one of Pavlov's dogs!


----------



## James Long

Ok, I thought PTA was the "killer feature". This addition makes it even better.

I do wonder if the lawsuit by the broadcasters will be filed this week or next week.


----------



## Marlin Guy

Just tried it on last night's CSI.
I almost had an... well, you know.


----------



## grover517

airedale said:


> Many of you may have not had ReplayTVs back in the day, but like another poster said, this feature was there. I believe up until the 4500 series units. It has been awhile, so my memory is a bit foggy.
> 
> I do believe there were a bunch of lawsuits and ultimately in the 5K units, they took the functionality out.
> 
> If someone has better memory than me on this subject, maybe you can clarify this a bit.


The commercial skip functionality was removed in the last series of ReplayTV's produced (55xx series) as well as the interent show sharing capabilities these units had, but the damage had already been done to the company in trying to defend their technology. The company was forced out of business shortly after losing those lawsuits. I also believe that these issues were what really started the push to completely close the analog hole.

It will be interesting to see if Dish somehow appeases the "content gods" by only allowing commercial skip on "day old" recordings, or if they are sued into oblivion by the same folks that forced ReplayTV to die an early death. Just what Dish needs is more legal issues.


----------



## zer0cool

Tried it out yesterday. 
works great, you get an occasional momentary blip as it skips ahead, but very minor.
Made watching recordings while running on the treadmill much easier!


----------



## oldengineer

This is a really interesting feature. My wife used it last night on a CSI recording and it worked well. When I was with D* last year there were a lot of threads about their plan to provide targeted advertising and blocking the ability to skip thru commercials on shows. It's going to be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## chriscpmtmp

This is sweet. If they give us a new cool feature every two weeks like this, who could complain!


----------



## Marlin Guy

chriscpmtmp said:


> This is sweet. If they give us a new cool feature every two weeks like this, who could complain!


Be careful what you wish for.
DirecTV added on stuff until it crippled several of their receiver platforms. And that is why I am now a Dish customer.


----------



## Bill L

This is best thing since sliced bread. We used it on 2 shows. It worked flawlessly.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I'm glad to hear you are enjoying this feature. Thanks!



Bill L said:


> This is best thing since sliced bread. We used it on 2 shows. It worked flawlessly.


----------



## kenglish

Does this work on the local station's feeds, or is this some sort of national network feed only?


----------



## RasputinAXP

Local stations only.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

It works on select nationally broadcast PTAT recordings. You will see a Red kangaroo in the upper right hand corner of the recording. Thanks.



kenglish said:


> Does this work on the local station's feeds, or is this some sort of national network feed only?


----------



## dvrblogger

Anyone know how it works do they detect the commercials or send some type of playlist to box to skip certain points in the show ?


----------



## BonefishPaul

dvrblogger said:


> Anyone know how it works do they detect the commercials or send some type of playlist to box to skip certain points in the show ?


It's the latter.


----------



## cypherx

Did anyone see the NYT article today on this feature?
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/17/b...s-and-causes-tremors-at-tv-upfronts.html?_r=1

Of course the broadcasters are upset. But yet its ok if I push skip 5 or 6 times over commercials but god forbid you auto skip (with limitations I might add) they are still upset.

The fact that this doesn't go into effect until 1 AM is no different than me recording on a DirecTV or Comcast DVR, playing back the recording the next day and hitting 30skip 5 or 6 times. How dare these broadcasters put this feature under fire. Have they not heard of a DVR?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

cypherx said:


> Did anyone see the NYT article today on this feature?
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/17/b...s-and-causes-tremors-at-tv-upfronts.html?_r=1
> 
> Of course the broadcasters are upset. But yet its ok if I push skip 5 or 6 times over commercials but god forbid you auto skip (with limitations I might add) they are still upset.
> 
> The fact that this doesn't go into effect until 1 AM is no different than me recording on a DirecTV or Comcast DVR, playing back the recording the next day and hitting 30skip 5 or 6 times. How dare these broadcasters put this feature under fire. Have they not heard of a DVR?


Do you not understand the significant difference between you having to skip 30 times vs saying "yes" once and having all the skips done automatically?

The Auto Hop removes all possibility of you seeing commercials during that program... Manual skipping means you can't help but see snippets and sometimes a whole commercial from time to time.

The difference from the advertiser perspective is that manual skipping means a customer might still see their commercial at least in part VS Auto Hop where you see zero nada zilch.


----------



## cypherx

Right but I'm so quick with 30 skip and 6 sec back and can time it near perfect every time. The only time I let commercials play is if I want to go to the bathroom quick or get something from the kitchen or bring up laundry.

I just don't have time for commercials. Between work, stuff around the house to do, have to eat, and all the shows... Life's too busy for commercials.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The other problem is that people berate commercials, but don't want to pay more for their TV... and the costs would go up without commercials.

I really don't see what the big deal is about commercials... even if you actually had to sit and watch (like in the old pre-DVR days) there are far worse things in the world.


----------



## djlong

Stewart: That's the old Catholic-school Nun tactic. No matter how bad your life was, someone else's was worse so how dare you complain!

Years later I finally figured out what was wrong with that.

Just because someone else is worse doesn't make my pain any less painful (though it can help for putting things in perspective).

Just because there are worse things than sitting through commercials doesn't mean it ISN'T a pain and you CAN'T complain about it in an appropriate forum.


----------



## sregener

"Stewart Vernon" said:


> The other problem is that people berate commercials, but don't want to pay more for their TV... and the costs would go up without commercials.
> 
> I really don't see what the big deal is about commercials... even if you actually had to sit and watch (like in the old pre-DVR days) there are far worse things in the world.


Would they pay more? Maybe you'd pay more for satellite and less for Tide and your new car. We pay for the commercials every time we buy an advertised product. Whether we watch the ads or not. When it comes to commercials, we (viewers) are the product being sold to the advertisers and the program is the bait.

The big deal for commercials was made plain to me when I bought my first DVR. My time is limited. I could start watching an hour-long show 15 minutes after it started, and still watch the end at the same time as those who watched it live. But those extra 15 minutes I gained for doing something productive was worth far more than sitting through 15 minutes of ads. Say you watch 30 minutes of commercials a night. In 365 days, that's over 182 hours of your life gone. Over a week of time. What could you accomplish with an extra week every year? How many books could you read in that time? How much more time to spend with your spouse, children or friends? How much sleep could you catch up on but can't because you're "too busy"?

People tend to have no sense of time when it comes to television. I took a few 6-month breaks from all videos - television, movies, Youtube - and when people heard, they'd almost all say, "I don't watch much television." And then they'd list their shows and it added up to over an hour a day. When I was brave, I asked if they talked with their spouse that much, or played with their children that much and if they did, would they classify it as "not much"? Talk about your conversation killer.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The bottom line, though... is saying commercials are a "pain" does do a disservice to people actually in pain, does it not?

And if watching a few commercials really does waste your time and ruin the TV watching experience, maybe you should go read a book instead.

I like my DVR and I do skip commercials when I record stuff... but I also recognize commercials are a necessary "evil" that helps to pay for a lot of the content we watch. Without those commercials, some programming wouldn't exist at all and other programming would be much more expensive to watch.

Be careful what you wish for... eliminating commercials could raise rates more than you bargain for.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Stuff like this reminds me of this quote:



> I'll tell you the problem with the scientific power that you're using here: it didn't require any discipline to attain it. You read what others had done and you took the next step. You didn't earn the knowledge for yourselves, so you don't take any responsibility&#8230; for it. You stood on the shoulders of geniuses to accomplish something as fast as you could and before you even knew what you had you patented it and packaged it and slapped it on a plastic lunchbox, and now you're selling it. You want to sell it!


I wonder if DISH considered the repercussions of this before they started.


----------



## cypherx

So I gather the mods do not like the auto hop feature? Keep in mind it doesn't work until 1AM next day.

Edit: on second thought, my question here is who likes this feature?


----------



## sregener

Stewart Vernon said:


> The bottom line, though... is saying commercials are a "pain" does do a disservice to people actually in pain, does it not?
> 
> And if watching a few commercials really does waste your time and ruin the TV watching experience, maybe you should go read a book instead.


If you want to play word games, call it an annoyance. Most people understand that when you call something a pain, you mean that metaphorically it gets on your nerves, not that it actually causes physical pain.

I think we've all seen the increase of commercials. It used to be 10 minutes an hour. Now it's 20 on some programs. That's 1/3 of the programming time. And for what? I'm sorry, but a work truck is not in my future - I don't do that kind of work. So how many times do I watch a Toyota Tundra go up a metal structure lit up in flames, or another pointless Ford vs Chevy commercial? How many minutes of my life should I spend on that? I'm not about to go buy Pepsi - I don't like the way it tastes. I don't drink beer, but should I really watch a commercial for Miller Lite or Budweiser or whatever? The reality is that I am no longer in the desired demographic and it's a miracle when a show comes along that actually appeals to me. If it does, I can be sure it will be cancelled soon, and it's not because I don't watch the commercials. It's because of the demographics that say (properly) that I am unlikely to change my buying behavior because of a 30-second ad, no matter how many times I see it or how many claims it makes.

I watch very little scripted television. I watch some sports, but I also have a family and a life that says if I can watch a 3-hour football game in 1 hour by skipping commercials and halftime, that's 2 hours I can spend on other things that matter to me instead of watching commercials that are meant for somebody else.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

cypherx said:


> So I gather the mods do not like the auto hop feature? Keep in mind it doesn't work until 1AM next day.


What causes you to come to that conclusion?

I am a mod... and I like the feature. I also recognize the importance of commercials in funding "free" programming that I enjoy... and I fully expect networks to complain about Auto Hop.



sregener said:


> I think we've all seen the increase of commercials. It used to be 10 minutes an hour. Now it's 20 on some programs. That's 1/3 of the programming time. And for what? I'm sorry, but a work truck is not in my future - I don't do that kind of work. So how many times do I watch a Toyota Tundra go up a metal structure lit up in flames, or another pointless Ford vs Chevy commercial? How many minutes of my life should I spend on that? I'm not about to go buy Pepsi - I don't like the way it tastes. I don't drink beer, but should I really watch a commercial for Miller Lite or Budweiser or whatever? The reality is that I am no longer in the desired demographic and it's a miracle when a show comes along that actually appeals to me. If it does, I can be sure it will be cancelled soon, and it's not because I don't watch the commercials. It's because of the demographics that say (properly) that I am unlikely to change my buying behavior because of a 30-second ad, no matter how many times I see it or how many claims it makes.
> 
> I watch very little scripted television. I watch some sports, but I also have a family and a life that says if I can watch a 3-hour football game in 1 hour by skipping commercials and halftime, that's 2 hours I can spend on other things that matter to me instead of watching commercials that are meant for somebody else.


I think I've said that I like my DVR and I skip commercials a lot too... but I'm not fooling myself. I know that as commercial skipping becomes more and more common, that advertisers are going to stop wanting to pay for ad spots... and as that happens either networks are going to start wanting more for carriage OR stop developing good TV shows.

As much as I sometimes find commercials to be boring or even a "waste" of time to be ignored in favor of a bathroom trip or snack run... I also would hate it if they went away and I had to pay a lot more to watch TV than I already do.


----------



## James Long

Stuart Sweet said:


> Stuff like this reminds me of this quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you the problem with the scientific power that you're using here: it didn't require any discipline to attain it. You read what others had done and you took the next step. You didn't earn the knowledge for yourselves, so you don't take any responsibility&#8230; for it. You stood on the shoulders of geniuses to accomplish something as fast as you could and before you even knew what you had you patented it and packaged it and slapped it on a plastic lunchbox, and now you're selling it. You want to sell it!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if DISH considered the repercussions of this before they started.
Click to expand...

I doubt if the Hopper will become unleashed and kill us all. It isn't cloning dinos!

And DISH has done the discipline. They have been developing DVRs as long as anyone else.



cypherx said:


> So I gather the mods do not like the auto hop feature? Keep in mind it doesn't work until 1AM next day.
> 
> Edit: on second thought, my question here is who likes this feature?


PTA is the "killer feature" of the Hopper ... and AutoHOP just makes it better. I could live without it but give me a few weeks and I won't want to.

BTW: That means I like the feature. And I am a moderator.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

cypherx said:


> So I gather the mods do not like the auto hop feature? Keep in mind it doesn't work until 1AM next day.
> 
> Edit: on second thought, my question here is who likes this feature?


I can see how you'd get that from my post. Truth is I just don't know. I don't know what the repercussions are or what they could be. I think it's a cool feature for one person but if it brings down the entirety of broadcast television, that's not a good thing.


----------



## James Long

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can see how you'd get that from my post. Truth is I just don't know. I don't know what the repercussions are or what they could be. I think it's a cool feature for one person but if it brings down the entirety of broadcast television, that's not a good thing.


Well that is a bit of a panic level statement. I don't see AutoHOP being any more harmful than Hulu and other legal web sources and the networks bypassing their own affiliates by placing a couple weeks of shows (sometimes entire series) on their websites.

I suppose broadcasting doesn't need yet another "attack" ... but there are a lot of other threats against broadcasting - for example, trying to take their channels away for wireless companies - that make easy ad skipping look small.

AutoHOP won't kill broadcasting.


----------



## cypherx

Fair enough. I know the mods try to do their best to be fair an balanced, providing BOTH sides of the argument. That's a good position to have when moderating a site. My passion for this feature got away with me and hope no one took my questioning wrong.

My personal opinion is that because dish has auto hop disabled until the next day (after 1 am), that should show at least some sort of good faith effort. Maybe dish should sell guide ads (you know in line ads in the guide like DirecTV and cable providers that use iGuide). Not sure if the hopper has any of that... But it's an idea that could compensate a bit.

I would say that dish most likely has flexibility with this feature as well. They could disable it for a particular show or network, or not enable it until after the show aired or 24 or 48 hours (instead of simply waiting until 1 AM). 

In today's busy lifestyle it is a feature that stands out and really appeals to the young impatient generation who are the ones starting out on their own. These folks are targeted to initiate a life long relationship with a service provider. Gen-Y (and even late Gen-Xers like myself) are a very impatient bunch. Yeah I'll admit it. It's getting worse too with the sense of entitlement, kids growing up spoiled and their attention satisfied instantly thanks to the Broadband Internet age. We are in stimulation overload and attention spans aren't anywhere what they used to be. Something needs to be done to sway them from instant gratification web based content providers (legitimate or non-legitimate).


----------



## StringFellow

If you Auto HOP you most likely use the FF or 30 Sec feature anyways. I just wish the networks realize this....whats the difference?

I have a feeling the way you "elect" into using Auto HOP may change. Right now you are given the option every time you play a show to use Auto HOP. I have a feeling the option will require more "effort" to use the feature to satisfy the networks. 

I think the negative press with Auto HOP will die down quickly...guess we will see.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

StringFellow said:


> If you Auto HOP you most likely use the FF or 30 Sec feature anyways. I just wish the networks realize this....whats the difference?


I've explained the difference half a dozen times already. I like the feature, but I see why networks don't.

Skipping manually requires you to be there in front of your TV watching, so you might see a commercial or part of one... Auto Hop happens whether you do anything or not once you activate it for that session so you don't see any commercials once you activate it.

That is a huge difference.


----------



## James Long

cypherx said:


> Fair enough. I know the mods try to do their best to be fair an balanced, providing BOTH sides of the argument.


That rarely plays into our moderation ... we just try to keep people within the rules of the forum and encourage them to stay on topic.

Both sides of the argument? That is not even a desire in some threads - discussion is preferred over argument in every thread and there are positive threads that I am more than happy to see stay one sided. (Negative posts just to keep things "even" and the argument going isn't desired and can be considered trolling.)

One more note: While we are moderators we rarely post as moderators --- we generally participate in threads as equals discussing topics as normal members. So please don't take anything one of us says as the site's opinion on a topic unless we make it clear that it is the site's opinion.


----------



## LazhilUT

OK so this feature:
- Only works on PTAT recordings?
- Only works the day after and from then on out?
- Does it work if I'm recording a show that is PTAT, in other words, that it's staying saved on the Hard Drive after the last week's PTAT is deleted or once that week is gone, the Auto Hop is also gone?


----------



## BobaBird

The feature was added on the 10th, so someone should be able to test that tomorrow or maybe even tonight.


----------



## RasputinAXP

All of my saved shows from last week still have the Autohop logo.


----------



## James Long

I just looked at 30 Rock from last week which I saved to see what would happen.
AutoHOP is there ... and the show saved with padding so I got the tag ending.

It looks like DISH got some work done to make this feature work well.


----------

